

The UK Space Agency are going to get a letter from the future. - stupidstuff
http://stupidstuffido.co.uk/the-uk-space-agency-are-going-to-get-a-letter-from-the-future/

======
ommunist
This is brilliant piece of British humour. The guy really deserve answers from
Herbert George Wells society, still operating from the corner of Baker St and
Marylebone Rd.

